# Ist/Wird mein neuer Gaming-PC zu heiß?



## vfb05 (1. Juli 2016)

*Ist/Wird mein neuer Gaming-PC zu heiß?*

Hallo,
Ich habe seit Weihnachten letzten Jahres einen PC. Hier erstmal die Specs:
- be quiet! POWER ZONE 650W, PC-Netzteil 
- Core™ i7-4770K, Prozessor 
- Dark Rock 3, CPU-Kühler 
- GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming, Grafikkarte 
- XPredator X3 White Edition, Tower-Gehäuse 
- Z97-PRO GAMER Gaming MB, Mainboard 
- DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher 
- Samsung MZ-75E250B 250 GB SSD
- ST1000DM003 1 TB, Festplatte 

Ich habe den PC bei Alternate abfertigen lassen und somit nicht selbst zusammengebaut. Ich habe schon seit längerer Zeit beim Spielen gemerkt, dass der PC und der Raum nach einiger Zeit sehr heiß wurden, habe aber mir keine besonderen Gedanken gemacht. Doch gestern habe ich zum ersten Mal die Temperaturen gemessen und muss zugeben, dass diese sehr hoch ausfallen. Der PC steht nicht direkt an einer Wand und müsste genug Platz haben um Luft abzugeben. Auch habe ich keine Viren o.Ä. auf dem PC, welche die Leistung beeinträchtigen könnten. Auch overclocke ich nicht.
Im habe zwei Bilder angehängt. Nr. 1 bezieht sich auf den normalen Zustand nach 30 Minuten Internet,Spotify etc. (also ohne Grafikaufwendige Programme).
Nr. 2 nach einer halben Stunde Spielen und nebenher Surfen und Musik hören. Man könnte noch hinzufügen, dass die Temperaturen nach dem Spielen sehr lange noch auf ca. 50° bleiben. Außerdem geht die Grafikkarte direkt nach Spielstart auf mind. 60° hoch und bleibt dann bei 70- max80°.
Es wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand Auskunft darüber geben könnte ob die Temperaturen im normalen Bereich liegen oder zu hoch sind. 
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ist/Wird mein neuer Gaming-PC zu heiß?*

Wo genau sind denn die Temperaturen hoch?
Sowohl deine CPU als auch deine GPU haben maximale Betriebstemperaturen von über 90°C. Deine temperaturen sind für die Hardware und Randbedingungen völlig normal.


----------



## Tech (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ist/Wird mein neuer Gaming-PC zu heiß?*

Ja, mit heutigen Highendrechnern wie deinem kann man gut Räume heizen. Die Temperaturen sind aber vollig normal. Du brauchst also keine Angt um deine Hardware haben. 

Wer hat dir dieses Netzteil empfohlen?


----------



## Fenrirwolf (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ist/Wird mein neuer Gaming-PC zu heiß?*

Die Temperaturen sind normal. Gerade im Moment, da die Raumtemperatur doch auch steigt = höhere Temperaturen der Komponenten.
Dass der Raum warm wird ist doch ein klares Indiz dafür,dass viel Wärme aus dem PC abgeführt wird. Wären die Komponenten heiss und die Luft kalt die aus dem PC kommt, wäre dies ein Indiz dafür, dass die Kühler nicht richtig arbeiten, bzw. der Wärmetransfer nicht richtig funktioniert.


----------



## gokalp34 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ist/Wird mein neuer Gaming-PC zu heiß?*

Ich finde die Temperaturen alle völlig in Ordnung. Wenn meine Grafikkarte nur so kühl wäre


----------



## Meroveus (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ist/Wird mein neuer Gaming-PC zu heiß?*

Da muss ich dich enttäuschen  Deine Temperaturen sind völlig in Ordnung. Bei deiner CPU ist alles unter 85° Bedenkenlos. Bei der GPU fängt bei 83° das Throtteling an und bis 92° ist sie spezifiziert.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ist/Wird mein neuer Gaming-PC zu heiß?*

Alles im grünen Bereich! Deine Komponenten können viel viel wärmer werden. Keine Sorge, bevor bei dir irgendwas in einen gefährlichen Bereich kommt, schaltet sich der Schutzmechanismus deiner GPU oder CPU ein und lässt deinen PC herunterfahren.


----------

